# nissan d21 fuel problem help!!!!!!!!!!???????



## gettinthere (Oct 6, 2008)

i have a nissan d21 with a z24 engine that has fuel delivery problems. the fuel pump is fine and there are no blockages in the lines as i have powered the pump from the battery and the car started and ran fine but when i plug the pump back into the wiring loom it doesnt work. I have checked the fuses and the control box for the pump has been bench tested and it switches fine. what the hell else could it be? please help me. Cheers Chris


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Have you checked the fuel filter?


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

What year is it Chris?

Try pulling the fuel pump relay on the right inner fender and jumping the 2 positions that feed the fuel pump and see if it runs. Also swap that relay with another to see if it works.


----------

